# Help with Google Voice setup



## hrdnhvy (Jun 18, 2011)

Why cant I get this setup, everytime I try to set it up, says something along the lines or "not supported by your carrier" manually configure, How do I then manually configure it?


----------



## mcmillanje (Jun 6, 2011)

Skip that screen, finish setting up, then dial *71<your Google voice/voicemail number>
Ex: *714254255555

This enables "no answer transfer" that sends the call to Google voice if you don't answer.


----------



## hrdnhvy (Jun 18, 2011)

No go, I dialed *71and my cell # when it calls, it just makes like 3-4 real quick/short dial tones.

When I try to swith voicemail setting to google voice just tries to endlessly "update settings" when I go back to home then back into voicemail settings...it shows it set to google voice but it shows the wrong voicemail ph # & if I try to change it, it wont, just endlessly tries to update settings but never does.


----------



## hrdnhvy (Jun 18, 2011)

I should also add, it never even lets me to set up a pin/password for google voice, I am never prompted to do so.


----------



## mcmillanje (Jun 6, 2011)

"hrdnhvy said:


> No go, I dialed *71and my cell # when it calls, it just makes like 3-4 real quick/short dial tones.


That's what its supposed to do. The beeps acknowledge that Verizon will forward unanswered calls to that number.



"hrdnhvy said:


> When I try to swith voicemail setting to google voice just tries to endlessly "update settings"


Do you have google voice installed? Did you open it from call settings? Restart your phone and open Google voice first go through the setup, then go select it in settings.



"hrdnhvy said:


> when I go back to home then back into voicemail settings...it shows it set to google voice but it shows the wrong voicemail ph # & if I try to change it, it wont, just endlessly tries to update settings but never does.


Does it show Google voice, or my carrier? If it shows Google voice, does it show your Google voicemail number, your Verizon number, or something else?

Also: Google voice does Not use a pin/password. It uses your Gmail login.


----------



## Spotmark (Jul 17, 2011)

You're not supposed to dial *71 and your cell number, but *71 and your Google Voice number.


----------



## hrdnhvy (Jun 18, 2011)

lol at me about dialing the wrong #, i was wondering why in google voice it kept displaying a diff #, ok, im making some ground, I can dial to the voicemail from my phone but.. I just placed a test call to my ph & the voicemail says "please enter the number wish to dial"?


----------

